# pti mini goliath



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

does any one no where i can get a mini RC goliath(made by pti) in CANADA if any one does tell me. it looks like a real nice car please help me


----------



## whalebone (Apr 8, 2005)

I know were you can get a new one in michigan


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

whalebone said:


> I know were you can get a new one in michigan


sry that doesn't help thanks


----------



## MiniQuakeAbuser (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm from Canada as well and I have never seen anything PTI here! You probably could have TowerHobbies.com ship you one from south of the border.


----------

